# Dry hopped like a dropped pie



## tj2204 (8/4/16)

Brewed a BIPA a few weeks ago, tasted great out of the fermenter and forced carbed (before dry hop in the keg) 

Kegged last Sunday and keg hopped with 50gm each of centennial and mosaic + 25gm vic secret.

Snuck an early taster schooie tonight and it has gone from glorious to tasting like swamp water. 

Is this just the slight dankness of the vic secret and it will die down, or am I going to have to drink 19l of sewerage? 

Pretty gutted after my loss of a nearly full keg yesterday due to a poor disconnect seal, help!

Would buying some isohop and boosting the bitterness help?


----------



## timmi9191 (8/4/16)

keg hopped in a tea ball or commando?

tea ball or similar properly sanitized?


----------



## tj2204 (8/4/16)

In a paint strainer bag tied off with a zip tie. Same way I dry hop every keg. No sanitisation issues.


----------



## timmi9191 (8/4/16)

All else being equal, give it some time IMO.. I have only ever added the hop oils to a keg and found them very green tasting initially and after about 10 days were more traditional tasting


----------



## tj2204 (8/4/16)

Yeah, I hope the mosaic and centennial will begin to dominate, it just tastes all over the shop at the moment


----------



## timmi9191 (8/4/16)

All 3 are pretty big fruity hops. Its 3+ g/l dry hopped. Wondering if maybe its over kill.


----------



## tj2204 (8/4/16)

Hmmm, should have the bitterness to support the big dry hop, I think it was 60-70 ibu


----------



## TheKernalWixen (8/4/16)

A 125gm hop bomb is massive, more of an volatile war head lol. When Ive hopped bombed my is max 30g due to the amount of swelling with the pellets and it will let your hops have some movement. Try not to move your keg to much either or you'll be drinking a crusty green head of beer. 

check out the gear from keg king not a bad investment.


----------



## technobabble66 (8/4/16)

tj, can you elaborate on "swamp water"?
i.e.: Does it taste really bad, or is it more just a weird hops combo?
"Bad" might be an infection. "Weird" is something that should condition out - your hops combo looks like it should be fine, but maybe it'll take a few weeks to gel together.


----------



## Blind Dog (9/4/16)

I'd have gone with a fair bit less than 125g of dry hop. Have you gone that big before?

At this point I'd pull the hops and leave it to settle and meld for a week or so. Some of my best beers have tasted like swamp water or worse when they were young whether heavily dry hopped or not (unfortunately, so have some of my worst)


----------



## tj2204 (9/4/16)

technobabble66 said:


> tj, can you elaborate on "swamp water"?
> i.e.: Does it taste really bad, or is it more just a weird hops combo?
> "Bad" might be an infection. "Weird" is something that should condition out - your hops combo looks like it should be fine, but maybe it'll take a few weeks to gel together.


It's more like a weird hops combo, doesn't taste infected.

The hops combo looks fine to me too, which is why I'm so taken aback.

I'll leave it for another week or so to finish carving properly then give it another crack.


----------



## tj2204 (9/4/16)

Blind Dog said:


> I'd have gone with a fair bit less than 125g of dry hop. Have you gone that big before?
> 
> At this point I'd pull the hops and leave it to settle and meld for a week or so. Some of my best beers have tasted like swamp water or worse when they were young whether heavily dry hopped or not (unfortunately, so have some of my worst)


I have gone 100+ before, not with this hop combo though. I'm hoping that the dry hops just taste a bit green ATM.


----------



## Droopy Brew (9/4/16)

Vic has very high cohumulone. Id be pulling them after no more than 3 days to prevent grass. From what I can read into the OP it has been in for 5 already? Get em out.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/4/16)

6.5g/L keg hop, what a mad baller


----------



## Coodgee (9/4/16)

I find dry hopping cold beer tastes nothing like dry hopping warm beer.


----------



## GalBrew (9/4/16)

I agree with the comment about warm v cold dry hopping. A 125g cold dry hop could result in a lot of grassy flavours/aromas in the finished beer. Once I could dry hop warm I found these grassy/vegetal notes to not come through.


----------



## tj2204 (9/4/16)

Thanks everyone, I won't use Vic sec as a keg hop again. I've used both mosaic and centennial at 5g/l in the keg before and they've been awesome til the kegs blew.

I might fish the bag out this arvo if the kids have a nap.


----------



## manticle (10/4/16)

GalBrew said:


> I agree with the comment about warm v cold dry hopping. A 125g cold dry hop could result in a lot of grassy flavours/aromas in the finished beer. Once I could dry hop warm I found these grassy/vegetal notes to not come through.


Funny - I usually find the opposite although my g/L rate rarely exceeds 1.

Currently waiting for keg space with an aipa and moving between melbourne and home atm so drinking less from the keg. Dry hopped just before I left the first time so I whacked the cube in the fridge.

Anyway op sounds like overhopped green flavour to me. I'd fish out any remaining dry stuff or rack to another vessel and taste again in a few weeks.


----------



## dannymars (10/4/16)

sometimes those hops can get pretty onion/garlicy if they aren't super fresh, or packaged poorly. Those flavours are always present, but they stick out a lot once the fresh fruit and floral aromas have dropped off.


----------



## tj2204 (16/4/16)

So I decided to leave the hops in and ride it out.

By mid week it was tasting a lot better and now the swampy vic secret flavour isn't front and centre anymore.

Pretty happy now with a beer I thought I'd ruined, I really need to learn some patience.


----------



## manticle (16/4/16)

Incidentally I used to describe one of the HR ladies at my old workplace as 'looks like a smashed crab fucked a drop pie'.

She had a personality that matched.
Glad your beer is back on track and yes - patience is gold.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/4/16)

tj2204 said:


> Brewed a BIPA a few weeks ago, tasted great out of the fermenter and forced carbed (before dry hop in the keg)
> 
> Kegged last Sunday and keg hopped with 50gm each of centennial and mosaic + 25gm vic secret.
> 
> ...


 :lol: That's how I felt after using Mosaic for the first time. That hop is freaky weird funky in my opinion. Even when I have used it at low level additions at various times. Its a stand out flavour like no other hop I've tried. 
But friends willing to try my beer gave that a higher thumbs up. It was after months of aging though. It needs time is all. It did turn out to be an outstanding good beer after months.


----------



## peteru (16/4/16)

It's probably down to your hop selection. Time will heal. B)

As a basic rule of thumb, I find that high AA hops are less suited for dry hopping than low AA. Vic Secret is around 16%, right? Compare that to noble hops such as Saaz at around 3% or Styrian Goldings at around 5%.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (18/4/16)

peteru said:


> As a basic rule of thumb, I find that high AA hops are less suited for dry hopping than low AA. Vic Secret is around 16%, right? Compare that to noble hops such as Saaz at around 3% or Styrian Goldings at around 5%.


That's a broken thumb. Vic secret is recommended specifically for late and dry hopping.


----------



## peteru (18/4/16)

Sure there are always exceptions and it also depends on aroma profile you are after. In some cases you will end up using high AA hops because that's what gives you the profile you are after. However, I would say that low AA hops are a better choice for dry hopping more often than high AA hops. That does not mean you should not use high AA hops.


----------

